# Whole mustard seed



## onytay (Feb 3, 2012)

Going to run 50 lbs of SS through the smokehouse this weekend, the place I used to have do it for me used whole mustard seed in their recipe. I picked some up to add into mine and was wondering where to start on how much to add? What would be a good starting point?


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 3, 2012)

I add 2 TBSP to 5 lbs of meat.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 3, 2012)

Ontay, evening.... Here is Len Poli's SS Or Beef stick recipe...

http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/beef-summer sausage smoked-.pdf

Looks like for 50#'s you would add 15 gms of seed... In some instances, folks have mentioned warming the seeds in a skillet to enhance their aroma and flavor... I guess that does something to the oils which can be a very nice addition to any recipe....

Good stuffin' ... Dave


----------



## onytay (Feb 4, 2012)

I don't know if this would make a difference or not, but this is venison SS. Thought I would add that in case it matters.


----------



## sprky (Feb 4, 2012)

solaryellow said:


> I add 2 TBSP to 5 lbs of meat.





DaveOmak said:


> Ontay, evening.... Here is Len Poli's SS Or Beef stick recipe...
> 
> http://lpoli.50webs.com/index_files/beef-summer sausage smoked-.pdf
> 
> ...


Both these guys know there sausage so I would go with there recommendations.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 4, 2012)

Onytay said:


> I don't know if this would make a difference or not, but this is venison SS. Thought I would add that in case it matters.




The venison SS i just made i added some whole mustard seed, 5 lbs venison, i added 2.5 Tbs seed. Thought i had a pic of it but i guess not.


----------



## big casino (Feb 4, 2012)

I use the same as Joel, but I also heap them so probably closer to Ricks...LOL

believe it or not whole mustard seed is one of the reasons I decided to try and make sausage.... when I was a kid I remember all the good keilbassa around here had it in there, and then as I got older it didn't have it any more so I wanted to try and make some,

I know it is not a normal ingredient to Keilbassa, but around here every butcher shop has their own recipe it seems


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 4, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> I use the same as Joel, but I also heap them so probably closer to Ricks...LOL
> 
> believe it or not whole mustard seed is one of the reasons I decided to try and make sausage.... when I was a kid I remember all the good keilbassa around here had it in there, and then as I got older it didn't have it any more so I wanted to try and make some,
> 
> I know it is not a normal ingredient to Keilbassa, but around here every butcher shop has their own recipe it seems




I add mustard seed to my kielbasa too.


----------



## boykjo (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## onytay (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks guys, if all goes well Qview tommorow


----------



## shoneyboy (Feb 4, 2012)

They all sound good.....What about some recipes and finish pictures.....


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 4, 2012)

I know...Right? I never heard of it or tasted Kielbasa with Mustard seed until about 6 months ago...We bought some from a couple of places about 1 hour north east of me and it had Mustard Seed...I thought it was pretty tasty, a little weird, but good...JJ


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 4, 2012)

I put mustard seed in my kielbasa. I like mustard seed.


----------



## onytay (Feb 4, 2012)

I can't supply the recipe as I purchased a seasoning blend from my local butcher shop. I am on the hunt though for a good SS recipe! Ill get some pics up tommorow after I finish them and the big game is over.


----------



## big casino (Feb 4, 2012)

I even put mustard seed in my beef sticks


----------



## gersus (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm a big fan of mustard seed myself. My wife said to me the other day when organizing the spices "just how much mustard seed do you need anyway?!" lol


----------



## big casino (Feb 4, 2012)

it just seems to go so nice with meat and,...well it looks pretty in there too


----------



## solaryellow (Feb 4, 2012)

Big Casino said:


> I even put mustard seed in my beef sticks




I was tempted to add some to the snack sticks I made today. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








gersus said:


> I'm a big fan of mustard seed myself. My wife said to me the other day when organizing the spices "just how much mustard seed do you need anyway?!" lol




lol I always have two bags on hand. When it falls below that I reorder.




Big Casino said:


> it just seems to go so nice with meat and,...well it looks pretty in there too


You certainly can't discount the presentation factor.


----------



## onytay (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the presentation factor as well


----------

